
Before ASCII art, there was typewriter art - anigbrowl
http://pictorial.jezebel.com/the-typewriter-ascii-portraits-of-classic-hollywood-and-1738094492
======
saundby
Movie stars beat Snoopy and Spock by about 50 years. Who knew?

